# Does anyone know the part # for the block heater cord? - Answered



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

I cant seem to find the part number anywhere for the cord that plugs into the outlet.

Help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Gm 39109070 manual trans, 39109071 auto


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Jetblast33 said:


> Gm 39109070 manual trans, 39109071 auto


Awesome thanks a lot!


----------

